# Moon phase



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

What is y'all's opinion on moon phase for tarpon...not just in TX, but everywhere?

I have fished 4 diff guides in southwest FL numerous times, and probably more in the carribean and Mexico, and none seemed to have a solid consensus.

I have heard everything from the standard positive correlation w/ new moon that we see here in Tx with our inshore fishing, to "avoid full moons" to the "back 1/4 is best"...

However, probably the most common reply is that "it doesn't matter."

With tarpon, I tend towards "weather is king"...but all things being equal, what do you folks like in TX? In FL and elsewhere?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I like a bright moon for night fishing with lures which is my preferred way to fish. I mostly fish the rocks so bright nights as the tide is slacking is my favorite time.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I try not to go on a full moon, or within a day or two of a full moon. I plotted my fishing log reports against the moon phases once and only found one good day on a full moon.

New moons early in the summer can also be bad off of Texas.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Our favorite times were around new moon and full moon. Stronger tides. The other two weeks of the month, forget it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Well that clears that right up...


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I've jumped them around the clock and all moon phases. Some times and phases may be better than others but the key is to be out there fishing.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I spent five years living almost within sight of Pass Cavallo. Full moon and dark of the moon were best because we were dependent on tidal flow, while anchored in the Pass. Offshore and moving schools is an entirely different matter. The other two weekends had really weak tidal flow. Anyway, the Pass is anemic now, compared to 20 years ago. Filling up with sand.


----------

